# Massey Ferguson 1130



## fredfurm (Jul 21, 2015)

Anybody out there with a MF1130?
With the onset of spring I am working on it again and I have a lot of questions.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy fredfurm,

Welcome aboard the tractor forum.

There are some guys that frequent this forum that are quite familiar with Massey Ferguson tractors. Be patient, as they do not visit every day.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

If you ask no questions, you will get no answers.


----------



## fredfurm (Jul 21, 2015)

I asked a question.


----------

